# Need help planning birthday dinner



## lindsayevans99

I want to surprise my boyfriend with a nice, home cooked dinner for his birthday, but every time I ask what he wants he says "idk a burger from In n Out". I want to make like an actual, three course dinner for him but he isn't making it easy. He doesn't like vegetables, or beef (I know this doesn't make sense because he's 80% burger, but I digress). Any ideas on what I could do? I want to make him something he likes, but I really don't want to just go through the in n out drive through for a birthday dinner.


----------



## roadfix

Hi !!


----------



## JustJoel

lindsayevans99 said:


> I want to surprise my boyfriend with a nice, home cooked dinner for his birthday, but every time I ask what he wants he says "idk a burger from In n Out". I want to make like an actual, three course dinner for him but he isn't making it easy. He doesn't like vegetables, or beef (I know this doesn't make sense because he's 80% burger, but I digress). Any ideas on what I could do? I want to make him something he likes, but I really don't want to just go through the in n out drive through for a birthday dinner.


How about roasting a couple of spatchcocked Cornish game hens? You can serve a Caesar salad (prepare it table side, it’s really impressive!), some Brussels sprouts roasted with with olive oil and balsamic vinegar, and a mousse or sabayon for dessert.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## lindsayevans99

JustJoel said:


> How about roasting a couple of spatchcocked Cornish game hens? You can serve a Caesar salad (prepare it table side, it’s really impressive!), some Brussels sprouts roasted with with olive oil and balsamic vinegar, and a mousse or sabayon for dessert.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


Doing poultry is a good idea, I don't know if I can afford game hens because I'm a college student lol, and the Caesar salad idea is also good. I was thinking about making banana pudding for dessert, it's his favorite and my great grandma passed down a recipe for it. Thank you for the ideas!


----------



## roadfix

If he loves burgers that much cook him a burger meal that's out of this world.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]


roadfix said:


> If he loves burgers that much cook him a burger meal that's out of this world.


This is what I would do, too. Make caramelized onions - sliced onions slowly cooked in butter with a little salt, over low heat till they're browned and soft. You can do this in advance and reheat it for serving.

Buy some nice cheese at the deli counter, so you can just buy it by the slice. It's less expensive that way. Also get a tiny wedge of real Parmesan and some pretzel buns to serve the burgers on.

Make your Caesar salad and serve the burgers topped with melted cheese, cooked bacon and caramelized onions. Then your banana pudding for dessert. It will be great [emoji2]


----------



## Whiskadoodle

All is right  in the world with a really good burger.  

As for the banana pudding,  I saw Paula  Deen (of all people) arrange a layer of Pepperidge farm Chessmen cookies across the top of her recipe.  Looked stunning.


----------



## JustJoel

lindsayevans99 said:


> Doing poultry is a good idea, I don't know if I can afford game hens because I'm a college student lol, and the Caesar salad idea is also good. I was thinking about making banana pudding for dessert, it's his favorite and my great grandma passed down a recipe for it. Thank you for the ideas!


I just checked on the price of frozen Cornish game hens at our local (not high-end) supermarket. A pair for $6.99.

I know your boyfriend likes burgers, and some folks have suggested that you make him an epic burger. That’s a great idea, but it doesn’t strike me as very romantic, if romantic is what you’re going for. If all you wanna do is put a big smile on his face, then maybe a burger would be the way to go!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thirty-four years of marriage talking here  Making an effort to make your partner happy is plenty romantic [emoji813]


----------



## Steve Kroll

If you don't want to go through the drive-thru (and I don't blame you), here's an In-N-Out Copycat Burger Recipe that might be worth trying:
In-N-Out's Double-Double, Animal Style Recipe | Serious Eats

Maybe it's the best of both worlds. He gets his favorite burger, but it's special and means something because you made it for him yourself.

Other than burgers, what does he like? You said he doesn't like vegetables or beef, so that limits things a little. Does he have any other meals he enjoys? It might even be worth secretly pulling his mom off to the side, and asking if she'd be willing to share with you a favorite recipe she made for him growing up, so you could make it for him. Believe me, all guys like that sort of thing, no matter the age.


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve Kroll said:


> Other than burgers, what does he like? You said he doesn't like vegetables or beef, so that limits things a little. Does he have any other meals he enjoys? It might even be worth secretly pulling his mom off to the side, and asking if she'd be willing to share with you a favorite recipe she made for him growing up, so you could make it for him. Believe me, all guys like that sort of thing, no matter the age.



This is a good idea, too.


----------



## lindsayevans99

That sounds so good but my problem here is he's such a picky eater! Maybe I'll just make the caramelized onions for me


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> If he loves burgers that much cook him a burger meal that's out of this world.



I'm totally with that. Make him a really killer burger, with really quality meat, cheese and veggies. Make the banana pudding for dessert, too. Cook what he likes to eat -- it's HIS birthday, after all. Plus, just investing the time and effort to cook for him should be enough. If not, keep shopping for a new boyfriend. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]
> 
> This is what I would do, too. Make caramelized onions - sliced onions slowly cooked in butter with a little salt, over low heat till they're browned and soft. You can do this in advance and reheat it for serving.
> 
> Buy some nice cheese at the deli counter, so you can just buy it by the slice. It's less expensive that way. Also get a tiny wedge of real Parmesan and some pretzel buns to serve the burgers on.
> 
> Make your Caesar salad and serve the burgers topped with melted cheese, cooked bacon and caramelized onions. Then your banana pudding for dessert. It will be great [emoji2]



Yeah, basically a homemade, high-end In-N-Out burger animal style. The animal style sauce recipe is online, too. 

CD


----------



## lindsayevans99

I was thinking about texting his mom, I'm sure she knows


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just make sure he takes you someplace nice for your Birthday.


----------



## Andy M.

Do you want to impress him or make him happy.  If he loves burgers, make him the best burger you can.  Maybe some french fries to go with it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Don't set the bar too high this early in your relationship!  

Make him happy and take him to In-N-Out Burger or better yet ask him to stop and pick up a sack of burgers on his way home!

Maybe you could surprise him with individual burger shaped cupcakes or cookies for dessert!

https://www.duncanhines.com/recipes/cupcakes/cabaker77/hamburger-cupcakes/








Munchkin Munchies: Burger Bites {Cookies}


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Yeah, basically a homemade, high-end In-N-Out burger animal style. The animal style sauce recipe is online, too.
> 
> CD


Interesting. I've never been to In-N-Out Burger, so I had no idea what it was like [emoji38]


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chuck wagon steak wrapped in bacon, grilled.
Some kind of potatoes...baked, fried, twice baked, etc.
Garlic bread...lotsa butter and garlic.
Nana puddin. 

If that doesn't please him...find a new boy friend.  

Bonus points for sauteed or lightly fried onions for the top of the Chuck Wagon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Uncle Bob said:


> Chuck wagon steak wrapped in bacon, grilled.
> Some kind of potatoes...baked, fried, twice baked, etc.
> Garlic bread...lotsa butter and garlic.
> Nana puddin.
> 
> If that doesn't please him...find a new boy friend.
> 
> Bonus points for sauteed or lightly fried onions for the top of the Chuck Wagon.



Love this idea. And the advice


----------



## Janet H

OK - so following the no veggies, no beef theme... how about:

Homemade mac and cheese - the real stuff with excellent cheddar, baked, bubbly and yummy.
Green Salad with bacon  (bacon makes veggies not so ... organic)
Moms banana pudding with a candle


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> Interesting. I've never been to In-N-Out Burger, so I had no idea what it was like [emoji38]



The first one in Texas is a couple of miles from my house. I'd had them in LA, too. They are good, but not as good as a Whataburger (Texas staple), IMO. But, In-N-Out Burgers are good. Certainly better than Mickey D's. 

The animal style is one of In-N-Out's many off-menu options. It is basically an addition of grilled onions and a dressing similar to a thousand-island dressing. 

CD


----------

